# Ansu 1050cc fuel injectors 6no.



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

As above, if you have a new set or a second hand set in good working order please give me a shout. Also will need harness that go to main loom. Cheers Dave


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

herman said:


> As above, if you have a new set or a second hand set in good working order please give me a shout. Also will need harness that go to main loom. Cheers Dave





Hi


We have them in stock new give us a call:thumbsup:.



Regards MGT


----------

